# New Chick Corea Album (Tomorrow, 6/27/2019)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I haven't heard the singles yet, but I'll report back after I do. I just wanted to get a thread going for this!

I meant to say 6/28/2019, so sorry.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I haven't heard the singles yet, but I'll report back after I do. I just wanted to get a thread going for this!
> 
> I meant to say 6/28/2019, so sorry.


At 78!

Will be interesting.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

He's revisiting a lot of old material from the My Spanish Heart album.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hiawatha said:


> At 78!
> 
> Will be interesting.


He's still a beast!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I've listened to this album and I'm really sorry to say that I found it somewhat lacklustre. I was really looking forward to it but it lacks drive and in some parts it's almost, and I hesitate to say this, easy listening!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Corea cranks out so many records that it's impossible for all of them to be top shelf. At his age I really don't expect to be knocked out by any new recordings.

The last one I bought is the Forever trio 2 CD set which is pretty good. As is the record with Paul Motian and Eddie Gomez.


----------

